

Israeli hacker posts ‘100,000′ more stolen Facebook logins - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/israeli-hacker-posts-8216100000-8242-more-stolen-facebook-logins/7837

======
reuven
Sigh. As a citizen of Israel, I'm upset and somewhat worried about the
"cyberwar" that has begun between Israel and people who dislike us. I have no
doubt that it's possible to wreak havoc on the Israeli economy given enough
time, effort, knowledge and Internet access. That knowledge and access is now
increasingly available in Arab countries, and there are plenty of people there
who want to hurt us in some way.

The Israeli government claims that they are taking such threats seriously, but
I'm not convinced. Rather, I'm concerned that this is the beginning of a low-
level online war that cannot end well for anyone.

My concern doesn't, however, translate into support for online vigilantes who
think that playing tit-for-tat games of exposing Arab users' accounts, credit-
card information, and other data is acceptable or even desirable. Exposing the
online data of innocent Arabs won't improve Israel's security, won't help to
improve our image in the world, and won't deter Arab criminals who enjoy the
publicity and notoriety of exposing Israeli credit-card numbers or bringing
down our national airline's Web site.

I'm all in favor of the Israeli government using its security knowledge to
defend its citizens, or to attack our enemies. But it's going to be a
nightmare for a lot of people, Israelis and Arabs alike, if we encourage in
any way, shape, or form individual criminal acts and exposure of innocent
bystanders' data.

~~~
benjlang
As a citizen of Israel, couldn't agree more. I'm very worried about what's
going to go down here. It's going to be very ugly for everyone.

------
stfu
Politics aside, how does Pastebin manage to keep up its business?

They seem to have become one of the very few reliable communication hubs for
individuals with, let's say very strong personal views (i.e. Anonymous,
Hackers, Etc).

~~~
braco_alva
I have been thinking the same thing for a while now, I hope that someone has a
clue on this one.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
They adhere to the DMCA and safeharbor laws..?

Simple as that.

------
pawelwentpawel
"Jewish people named me as the general of Israel’s hackers.", "If they appear
again, I again come to save Israel." - I would say that this guy is highly
delusional or this is some cheap way of trolling people supporting Israel.

~~~
cluda01
Delusions of grandeur are fairly common among people with no regard for the
law.

~~~
pawelwentpawel
Yes, but I reckon that a person with such delusions and skills to acquire
100,000 accounts would at least be able to generate a message that doesn't
sound so retarded as this one. Or realise that google translate is actually
useful.

~~~
cluda01
With regards to skills, executing scripts written by others and finding zero
day exploits require different levels of skill. Additionally he also may be
very young, thus not understanding the implications of what he is doing, or
how others perceive immature language.

------
GigabyteCoin
Could it not have been just simple phishing? The low number of compromised
passwords (20k according to the article) would make me think so at least.

------
afhof
Are there any ZDnet that aren't link bait? It seems that every article from
there is low on content and high on sensationalism.

~~~
sjs
Not in my experience. Invariably terrible.

------
mwd_
I wonder how many of these are even real. It would not be hard to generate a
big text file of emails and passwords.

~~~
plaes
This dataset is indeed with very low quality - I spotted multiple duplicates,
empty lines and logins without emails.

I estimate that there are actually ~80k of unique accounts there. And really
not sure whether any of these works.

~~~
ploocas
After quick grep of the files, I get < 15k emails. Likewise, not sure if they
actually work.

